# Sony sends Notch Gold PS1 and VIP E3 invite



## Xuphor (May 28, 2013)

EDIT: No edit, screw it.

 http://www.ign.com/blogs/jamiemad66/2013/05/27/sony-sends-minecraft-creator-golden-psone


> Known for his multi-million selling franchise Minecraft, Notch received a VIP invitation to a Sony E3 event last night. However this was no ordinary invitation, with Sony sending him a gold coloured PSOne console.


 
I don't give two shits about Minecraft, but I found this quite interesting. Sony is really sucking up to Notch to make things on the PS3/4 it seems.




​​​


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2013)

Oh wow... that... is precious stuff...


----------



## Chary (May 28, 2013)

Woah. That is some major sweet-talking. They must really want Notch for something.


----------



## Rydian (May 28, 2013)

Wii U updates affect people with a Wii U.

This affects nobody on the forum in any way whatsoever.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

Because nobody cares about Notch :3


----------



## Walker D (May 28, 2013)

Good strategy Sony 

Notch's affinity with Sony may have risen a bit ....cause he got hit in his gamer's heart.


yeah ...seems pretty USNsh to me...


----------



## Xuphor (May 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Wii U updates affect people with a Wii U.
> 
> This affects nobody on the forum in any way whatsoever.


So you're saying that the 3D Printed Bronchus and the Gif/Jif thing actually effects people on this forum in any way whatsoever?

That's the most bullshit excuse I've *ever* heard from anyone on this site. Things that don't affect forum users are on USN *all the damn time*.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

Why are you taking it so personal? lol


----------



## Dork (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why are you taking it so personal? lol


 
Because his post is that way.


----------



## Xuphor (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why are you taking it so personal? lol


Whenever anyone gives me a straight up bullshit excuse in any circumstance (RL or online), I take it very personal. We all do, it's human nature. Some people just don't show it and hide it in where it can fester into visions of brutally killing people, which I don't do.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Whenever anyone gives me a straight up bullshit excuse in any circumstance (RL or online), I take it very personal. We all do, it's human nature. Some people just don't show it and hide it in where it can fester into visions of brutally killing people, which I don't do.


 
Yeah, in person it would make sense, but you're talking about the damn internet -__-


----------



## Xuphor (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah, in person it would make sense, but you're talking about the damn internet -__-


True, but it came form a member that's known to be a..... what's the word..... long-time-gbatemper-that-is-not-a-troll. It's Rydian.
If it was a troll or something, I'd disregard it, but someone with as high a reputation as Rydian around here? No.


----------



## Devin (May 28, 2013)

This is definitely news. Sony being sweet on Notch leads me to believe they're possible trying to get him to develop for the PS4.

Sony being sweet on Notch->Notch develops for PS4->PS4 gets Minecraft->Notch's Minecraft on PS4 inspires someone to develop a Wii U hack->They create a Wii U hack->People start complaining about the Wii U being hacked, and we never hear the end of it.

This affects everyone.


----------



## Gahars (May 28, 2013)

Why would you want a notch on something so valuable? It'll be ruined! I mean, seriously, I... wait a minute...

Question retracted.


----------



## xist (May 28, 2013)

Sony have already gifted Notch/Markus Persson (just referring to him as Notch feels a bit weird to me when we're actually talking about him as a real person) a Vita, games and as mentioned the sealed Dungeon Master II which he was looking for -







It's a nice personal touch gifting something him something he's actually discussed (as well as the Vita) and shows they're actually interested in him rather than just bombarding everyone. I'm sure people will write it off as token bribery (which it is) but it also shows that they're interested and invested in him and his future works.

Vita/PS3 crossplay version of Minecraft?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> So you're saying that the 3D Printed Bronchus and the Gif/Jif thing actually effects people on this forum in any way whatsoever?
> 
> That's the most bullshit excuse I've *ever* heard from anyone on this site. Things that don't affect forum users are on USN *all the damn time*.



I am the one the pulled the trigger on the moving of this thread. It could have possibly stood to stay in the USN if it was part of larger news, if it turns out this is part of Sony courting such developers then it could have been seen as a hasty move but as we have no greater narrative at this point (or at least there was none in the OP and that definitely counts) and could just as easily be labelled a publicity move of sorts...

On the bronchus thing we have a very long running "whoo science" theme in the USN and that fits very well into that.

The gif/jif thing possibly fits into the internet culture theme (somewhat less prominent than the "whoo science" one but still exists), however rest assured at every point during its existence it was in danger of being moved somewhere else.

The Wii U thing we already covered but more importantly Nintendo could shut lots of hacks down with updates and as we are just starting to get things resembling them that definitely counts. It turned out to be nothing (the news tends to be posted as soon as the notifications hit for the OP/someone the OP knows/.... mind you) but that in and of itself it still counts and given at other times we have had our forums flooded with "OMG update" for various consoles and general policy for those moving in hacking circles is "do not update right away" which only furthers things.


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> So you're saying that the 3D Printed Bronchus and the Gif/Jif thing actually effects people on this forum in any way whatsoever?
> 
> That's the most bullshit excuse I've *ever* heard from anyone on this site. Things that don't affect forum users are on USN *all the damn time*.


The second thing yeah, that was just crap, but the first thing is an important advancement in health and science.  It may not affect an individual, but it's a big step forward for saving lives.

Also calm your tits, christ.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 29, 2013)

All I have to do is make a really shit game that has a chance of getting popular and I can get freebies from Sony? I best get to the drawing board.


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> All I have to do is make a really shit game that has a chance of getting popular and I can get freebies from Sony? I best get to the drawing board.


Yeah, you do that and come back and report how successful you are.

Which you won't, of course.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 29, 2013)

This really wasn't USN worthy and deserved to be moved. Don't be so buttset.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah, you do that and come back and report how successful you are.
> 
> Which you won't, of course.


 
Notch did it :3


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 29, 2013)

Devin said:


> This is definitely news. Sony being sweet on Notch leads me to believe they're possible trying to get him to develop for the PS4.
> 
> Sony being sweet on Notch->Notch develops for PS4->


 
thats where it ends
Minecraft is no longer a Notch project, hes been off it for a while, yes its his company and sweetening him but Minecraft is pretty much set at the old gen and PC now

maybe there hoping he will develop a new game and it will be a success like minecraft
or it could be a complete flop

its clearly a brown nosing tactic from them
or they could just be fans sending him gifts like all big fans do


----------



## The Milkman (May 29, 2013)

Is it me or does the temp seem bitchier then normal?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 29, 2013)

somebody doesn't want Minecraft to (just be) a 360 exclusive 

Sony probably wants Minecraft on the PS4. and not probably not on the PS3. So people will have to buy a PS4 to enjoy it on console, so consumers can't just simply keep their PS3 and not buy the PS4 to enjoy it

Sony logic anyways....


----------



## Necron (May 29, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Is it me or does the temp seem bitchier then normal?


They seem to be throwing shit at everything that comes from the gaming world. Can't blame them, though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 29, 2013)

Necron said:


> They seem to be throwing shit at everything that comes from the gaming world. Can't blame them, though.


 
its that dag blasted Xbox One that's gettin' dem folks rilled up I tell ya!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 29, 2013)

That's one sexy PSOne they gave him 

I want one too Sony! (I already have the white one but still want it damn it!)


----------



## The Milkman (May 29, 2013)

Necron said:


> They seem to be throwing shit at everything that comes from the gaming world. Can't blame them, though.


 

No, no. Were always like that.


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Notch did it :3


Yar, which is a far cry from just bitching.  We see too many people here that talk but do nothing.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> somebody doesn't want Minecraft to (just be) a 360 exclusive
> 
> Sony probably wants Minecraft on the PS4. and not probably not on the PS3. So people will have to buy a PS4 to enjoy it on console, so consumers can't just simply keep their PS3 and not buy the PS4 to enjoy it
> 
> Sony logic anyways....


Sony gets a cut of all the sales, remember.  Minecraft for the 360 is one of the best-selling games of all time.  Even if it's not going to be the most popular version on the PS4, it can still be a lot of money.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah, you do that and come back and report how successful you are.
> 
> Which you won't, of course.



It was a bit of a joke but If I could, I would. I have ideas for games that would destroy the piece of shit that is Minecraft.


----------



## Rydian (May 29, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> It was a bit of a joke but If I could, I would. I have ideas for games that would destroy the piece of shit that is Minecraft.


Because one person's personal preference is everybody else's, eh?

Get back to earth, man.  Minecraft is one of the top-selling games out there _because so many people honestly enjoy it_.  There's also lots of other games out there that I may enjoy more than Minecraft that have sold a lot less, and one or two games that sold more that I enjoy less or have no interest in.


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2013)

This I never expected.

Next up, 4J studios receive a similar thing to port Minecraft for PS3/4/V?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Because one person's personal preference is everybody else's, eh?
> 
> Get back to earth, man.  Minecraft is one of the top-selling games out there _because so many people honestly enjoy it_.  There's also lots of other games out there that I may enjoy more than Minecraft that have sold a lot less, and one or two games that sold more that I enjoy less or have no interest in.



Still sucks dicks.


----------



## ouch123 (May 29, 2013)

Aah... was somewhat hoping it was made of gold, not just colored gold. Why? Because if it's made of gold, it's so gaudy it's awesome. If it's painted gold? It's just gaudy.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Is it me or does the temp seem bitchier then normal?


 

It's GBAtemp's time of the month.


----------



## chavosaur (May 29, 2013)

Not gonna lie, If minecraft came to PSVita (which it would be an absolute PERFECT platform for it) I'd instabuy a Vita, as would most of my family~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 29, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Not gonna lie, If minecraft came to PSVita (which it would be an absolute PERFECT platform for it) I'd instabuy a Vita, as would most of my family~


 

But we're already getting Terraria so who needs Buttcraft.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 29, 2013)

Maaannnn! I would love to have a brand new gold PSone... 

Why only rich people win these things for free when they can afford to have it? D:


----------



## AaronZ (May 29, 2013)

Get Minecraft on Vita (and PS3 with cross play)


----------



## GameWinner (May 29, 2013)

Sony needs to bribe me with these gifts


----------



## ClassyMr.M (Jun 7, 2013)

That is pretty awesome. I didn't actually own the original PS because I was a poor little country boy, but this is an awesome piece to put up on display in your house


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But we're already getting Terraria so who needs Buttcraft.


I absolutely hate Buttaria. Minecraft is 3x better. See, I can do it too.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

minecraft has been confirmed on the PS4. Guess the bribe worked


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 20, 2013)

Too bad you can't get PS1 games in 2013, or at least you can't here.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 20, 2013)

Enchilada said:


> Too bad you can't get PS1 games in 2013, or at least you can't here.



You don't have ebay in your country?


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 21, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> You don't have ebay in your country?


EBay doesn't has a website for Romania, so if I want to purchase something I need to go on the UK site. I don't think it's worth to do that.


----------

